# Carte graphique iMac



## essiflo (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'aimerai savoir si la carte graphique de l'iMac 21.5" AMD Radeon HD 6750M avec 512 Mo de mémoire GDDR5 est suffisante pour jouer à des jeux (du genre wow) ou si il faut prendre l'iMac 21.5" au-dessus avec la carte graphique AMD Radeon HD 6770M avec 512 Mo de mémoire GDDR5 ?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Novembre 2011)

La 6750M est suffisante, mais la 6770M offre un surprlus de puissance qui pourrait se révéler utile sur un écran Full HD. 

A toi de voir. Pour WOW peu(pas?) d'influence, mais pour Diablo III par contre


----------



## jonas971 (1 Novembre 2011)

La 6750 est largement suffisante pour jouer à wow.
une 6770  savère inutile, sachant qu'il n'y à pas un faussé niveau performance entre les deux cartes.


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Novembre 2011)

jonas971 a dit:


> La 6750 est largement suffisante pour jouer à wow.
> une 6770  savère inutile, sachant qu'il n'y à pas un faussé niveau performance entre les deux cartes.



euh hhhhh 15% qd meme

moi je dis pas non à ce gain de perfs! 

et pour jouer sous bootcamp les 6770M supporte mieux l'oc que les 6750M 
certes c'est pas le nirvana mais cela fait sentir


----------



## essiflo (2 Novembre 2011)

Et on peut pas overlocker la 6750M?


----------



## Giulietta26 (2 Novembre 2011)

Pour info je fais tourner sur Mac OS le jeu WOW WOTLK en full résolution du 27" (2560x1440) et réglages Ultra avec la 6770m, les FPS varient entre 60 à 100 selon les zones. Donc en considérant une résolution inférieure sur le 21,5", j'imagine que la 6750m sera largement adapté pour le jeu. Quid d'autres jeux?   NB : si tu hésites avec le modèle suivant, la différence ne se résume pas qu'à la CG, il y a aussi le processeur et la taille du disque.


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Novembre 2011)

et le processeur joue aussi à améliorer les perfs en jeu!


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> et le processeur joue aussi à améliorer les perfs en jeu!



Si ta une grosse carte et ton proço est NAZE c'est pas jolie....! 
Mais le plus important la c'est la carte.

Sur pc, avec un même ordi, et un même proço, joué à 3ghz versus 4 ghz la différence n'est pas là^^


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Novembre 2011)

à carte graphique egale, il vaut mieux jouer avec un proco plus gros!
4 Go de ddr suffit amplement!


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

c'est toi, qui voit, tu en as pour ton porte feuille. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Dzmitrychabatar#p/u/31/UPJKbIlklNQ


----------



## essiflo (2 Novembre 2011)

je comprends pas le russe^^
et donc je peux l'overlocker la 6750M aussi?


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

Je te disais de regarder la vidéo.
 Il joue à call of duty black ops en résolution native, 1920x1080 avec niveau des détailles à fond, anticrénelage x16


----------



## essiflo (3 Novembre 2011)

ok et donc tu peux l'overlocker? ou elle s'overlocke tte seule si nécessaire?


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Novembre 2011)

essiflo a dit:


> ok et donc tu peux l'overlocker? ou elle s'overlocke tte seule si nécessaire?



une 6750 s'oc aussi mais jamais automatiquement il faut le faire manuellement


----------



## essiflo (4 Novembre 2011)

ok merci et c'est compliqué de le faire?


----------



## jonas971 (4 Novembre 2011)

(surtout inutile à mais yeux, sachant que la puce dégage plus de chaleur)


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Novembre 2011)

une puce dégage plus de chaleur qd elle on lui injecte plus de tensions!

dans notre cas on utilise seulement que les perfs de la puce graphique a une tension donnée!

si je suis ton raisonnement entre la gamme apple d'early 2001 et celle de maintenant pour les MBP il y a eu un gain sur le processeur de 200MHz et passage d'une 6750 à une 6770 
donc vu que déjà la chauffe des early 2011 etaient enorme alors la chauffe de la gamme actuelle est impressionante???

je continue à dire que si il n'y a pas de gains de tensions la chauffe est vraiment infime!

(j'ai un PC sous 980X@4.7GHz donc je me suis posé la question des dizaines de fois)


----------



## matthieusimon (6 Novembre 2011)

quoiqu'il en soit et quelque soit la carte il vaut mieux utiliser smcfancontrole car pour de grosse application les imac ne gérent pas le refroidissement de la carte graphique, voila ce qui m'est arrivé : Suite à un problème sur un Imac  mid 2011  i7 3 ,4 gigahertz plus SSD soit à peu près le plus haut de gamme disponible jai été littéralement humiliée par la société Maintronic et lAppeCare qui mavait envoyé cette société.
En définitive il sagissait dun problème Software celui-ci : 
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3199218?start=0&tstart=0
A savoir que lordi ne pouvait pas refroidir et  que cela entrainait dabord des problèmes graphiques  puis un plantage».
Voici la couleuvre que lon a tenté de me faire avaler (au passage jaurais du payer plus de 1500)

Maintronic, société envoyée par lAppleCare vient pour résoudre mes problèmes graphiques. Initialement compte tenu des symptômes (artefact graphiques) ils viennent à domicile avec une nouvelle carte graphique. Sur place ils changent davis et décident quil faut emportent mon ordinateur à Evry (jhabite au Havre à prés de 3 heures dEvry et jai acheté lordi dans un apple premium resseller du Havre qui aurait pu réparer un mac va comprendre). Moins de 4 heures après, putain ils sont rapides, Ils me rappelle  (Maintronic) et me disent que mon mac denviron un mois est exclus de garantie pour dommage liquide Que la carte mère est HS et que je dois payer 1500  pour la réparation
Ridicule Jappel lAppleCare, sure de moi, car je sais quil ny a pas de dommage possible de mon fait    japprends que selon Maitronic que le dommage serait du à du Coca et/ou un problème de RAM mal inséré !!! Pendant plus de 15 jours de n+1 en n+1, de commercial en techniciens on me sert le même discours et je constate dune part leur incapacité à saccorder sur un diagnostique commun et dautre part leur incapacité à ce remettre en cause (Maintronic, le réparateur agréé = TSPS= AppleCare). Je finis par comprendre que je suis don quichotte et que je me bas contre un moulin . Je contacte donc mon avocat et nous mettons en demeure « Apple France ».  A ma grande surprise, Ils font les morts et ne répondent pas
Au bout de 2 mois et demi je récupère mon ordi, sans payer la réparation (1500) mais en payant les frais de diagnostiques et le déplacement et lorsque je rentre chez moi STUPEUR je découvre que la carte mère nest pas HS mais fonctionne. AU bout de 2 heures les problèmes graphiques reviennent, grâce à ce forum je découvre que cest un problème de ventilation du à Apple
Je recontacte lappleCare avec des preuves irréfutables (1/capture décran qui prouve que mon mac fonctionne, 2/ capture de Isat qui prouve quil surchauffe et que cela entraine des problèmes graphique, 3/ capture décran qui prouve que SmcFan régle le problème), ils me dégagent et ne maccordent aucun geste commercial

Cordialement
Matthieu Simon


----------



## roller and scracther (7 Novembre 2011)

Bon Matthieumescouilles tu commences à nous les briser à ressortir ton post à tous les topic de ce forum. On a compris ton problème, règle ça avec apple


----------



## matthieusimon (10 Novembre 2011)

roller and scracther a dit:


> Bon Matthieumescouilles tu commences à nous les briser à ressortir ton post à tous les topic de ce forum. On a compris ton problème, règle ça avec apple



Toi au moins tu t'exprimes avec classe, distinction et tact, mais vois-tu comme apple n'a malheureusement pas ta classe j'ai abandonné tout espoir de régler ça avec eux mais pas de leur faire un peu de contre-publicité, d'autant que ce n'est pas ma faute si il ne sont pas capable de refroidir une carte graphique....

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3199218?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## tantoillane (10 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> une puce dégage plus de chaleur qd elle on lui injecte plus de tensions!
> je continue à dire que si il n'y a pas de gains de tensions la chauffe est vraiment infime



          ​


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Novembre 2011)

ouais pour le coup 

ps: quand on me cherche on me trouve *épisétou*


----------



## rechlan (31 Mars 2014)

Si ton problème persiste, je te propose d'utiliser "Macs Fan Control".
C'est un utilitaire gratuit qui permet de controler les ventilos de ton  Mac (vitesse déterminée en fonction de différentes sondes, ou bien  constante, au choix).
Très efficace. Editeur : Crystalidea.

Depuis, je n'ai plus aucun souci : mon iMac ne plante plus lorsque je  sollicite la carte graphique (film, dvd, retouche images, etc...). En  contrepartie, j'entends le ventilateur se mettre en marche -- et c'est  plutôt une bonne chose !


----------

